# New Unisex Headgear for the Marines?



## Marauder06 (Oct 24, 2013)

I cannot attest to the veracity of this article, as I've only seen it in one source.  I do not think it is meant as satire.  I'm not sure why the article is making this out to be the President's fault, since the uniformed services tend to do what they want when it comes to uniforms, no matter what our political leaders say (looking at you, US Army).

http://nypost.com/2013/10/23/obama-wants-marines-to-wear-girly-hats/


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 24, 2013)

The guy on the right could be French with the tiny hat.

There is no reason to have two different hat styles, or uniform styles.
Police Departments have a single uniform, and the DoD should do the same.


----------



## pardus (Oct 24, 2013)

The NYPost is a rag.


----------



## AWP (Oct 24, 2013)

Ima let ya finish, Marine Corps, but the US Army had the best headgear stupidity of all time. OF ALL TIME!


----------



## x SF med (Oct 24, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Ima let ya finish, Marine Corps, but the US Army had the best headgear stupidity of all time. OF ALL TIME!


 
the "piss cutter" aka "cunt cap"....  possibly?


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 24, 2013)

Looks like it is not satire.

http://www.marcorsyscom.marines.mil...ks-marines-opinions-about-uniform-issues.aspx

Although it seems like this has been in the works for at least a year according to this article.  But from this it seems like they just want to change the female covers.  It would be nice if they would have included pictures to show the differences of the female covers.


http://www.mcrc.marines.mil/4thmcd/.../137773/cover-controversy-to-be-resolved.aspx



> Over the next several months you will see female Marines in three different covers (hats); the current bucket cover, the new improved female dress cover and the current male dress cover. The goal is to see how Marines and the public react to the improved female dress cover and the male dress cover. Recruiting Stations from 4th Marine Corps District are participating in targeted evaluations. Recruiting Station Frederick had one of the first fittings out of 11 recruiting stations.



And various other articles on this topic.  I didnt realize it was such a hot button issue.
http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/article/20130723/NEWS07/307290003/



> “Sticking a female in a male uniform just looks bulky and unappealing,” she said. “We should stand out in the Marine Corps as women who look like women, not women trying to look like men.”
> 
> Williamson said she had tried the male white dress cover, and she didn’t like the fit, especially when it was covering long hair or sitting above a bun.
> 
> “It just looked wrong. It was unflattering, and it didn’t stay on your head right,” she said



And I guess on this picture, are the three female covers under consideration.  It would have been nice if they would picture them actually being worn.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 24, 2013)

@Chopstick ....  the covers must be really secret, the entire pic is blacked out.


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 24, 2013)

x SF med said:


> @Chopstick ....  the covers must be really secret, the entire pic is blacked out.


You just cant see it because you are too short.  Climb up on a box and see it.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 24, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> You just cant see it because you are too short.  Climb up on a box and see it.


 

ahem....   you can be banned, burned and buried in a ditch somewhere....


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 24, 2013)

x SF med said:


> ahem....   you can be banned, burned and buried in a ditch somewhere....


One word.  Newt.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 24, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> One word.  Newt.


 
hasn't worked yet... but you can keep trying, and crying when it fails....  have a very Trollish day!


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 24, 2013)

x SF med said:


> hasn't worked yet... but you can keep trying, and crying when it fails....  have a very Trollish day!


Lulling you into a false sense of complacency


----------



## CDG (Oct 24, 2013)

_“Sticking a female in a male uniform just looks bulky and unappealing,” she said. “We should stand out in the Marine Corps as women who look like women, not women trying to look like men.”

Williamson said she had tried the male white dress cover, and she didn’t like the fit, especially when it was covering long hair or sitting above a bun.

“It just looked wrong. It was unflattering, and it didn’t stay on your head right,” she said_

This is ridiculous.  Is this what we have to look forward to with the ground combat exclusion going away?  "We want to fight, but we need to look like women when we do it!"  Mabe just worry about being a good Marine when you're in uniform.  It's not a goddamned fashion show.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 24, 2013)

CDG said:


> _“Sticking a female in a male uniform just looks bulky and unappealing,” she said. “We should stand out in the Marine Corps as women who look like women, not women trying to look like men.”
> 
> Williamson said she had tried the male white dress cover, and she didn’t like the fit, especially when it was covering long hair or sitting above a bun.
> 
> ...


 
Soooooooooooooo, maybe a combat bikini is in order...  maybe?


----------



## CDG (Oct 24, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Soooooooooooooo, maybe a combat bikini is in order...  maybe?


 
Now that's a uniform initiative I can get behind.  Females will of course be stringently screened for professional appearance in the bikini before being allowed to wear it in public.


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 24, 2013)

Hmmmm...

http://www.stripes.com/news/us/mari...-obama-s-alleged-push-for-girly-hats-1.248963



> First, some background: Men and women in the Marine Corps currently wear different types of covers as part of their dress and service uniforms. The manufacturer of the women’s “bucket cover” – which has a distinctly different shape than the men’s cover – is going out of business and will not continue to make the cap, according to the Marine Corps.





> In an email, Marine Corps officials said there is no truth to reports that President Obama is behind the potential change.
> 
> “The president in no way, shape or form directed the Marine Corps to change our uniform cover,” according to the Marine Corps statement. “We are looking for a new cover for our female Marines for one overriding reason: The former manufacturer went out of business. … The Marine Corps has zero intention of changing the male cover.”


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 24, 2013)

Dan Daly is okay with these new covers


----------



## AWP (Oct 24, 2013)

> The manufacturer of the women’s “bucket cover” – which has a distinctly different shape than the men’s cover – is going out of business and will not continue to make the cap, according to the Marine Corps.


 
Solution: Discharge all female Marines.

They should make me the Commandant, I even wouldn't interfere with official investigations.


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 24, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Solution: Discharge all female Marines.
> 
> They should make me the Commandant, I even wouldn't interfere with official investigations.


I see you are not making promises one way or the other on urination.


----------



## AWP (Oct 24, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> I see you are not making promises one way or the other on urination.


 
Call me?


----------



## Teufel (Oct 24, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Dan Daly is okay with these new covers



The look on his face says fuck this hat


----------



## CDG (Oct 24, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Solution: Discharge all female Marines.





Chopstick said:


> I see you are not making promises one way or the other on urination.



Are you advocating urinating on all the female Marines before they are discharged, @Chopstick?


----------



## AWP (Oct 24, 2013)

Teufel said:


> The look on his face says fuck this hat


 
Post of the Week.


----------



## AWP (Oct 24, 2013)

CDG said:


> Are you advocating urinating on all the female Marines before they are discharged, @Chopstick?


 
See, I was thinking that sort of comment between she and I should be kept to a PM, but what do I know?


----------



## CDG (Oct 24, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> See, I was thinking that sort of comment between she and I should be kept to a PM, but what do I know?



Sorry dude.  I'm a whistleblower I guess.  I saw something, so I said something*. 

*Please tell me you get this reference.  It's a stupid thing to say all on its own.


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 24, 2013)

CDG said:


> Are you advocating urinating on all the female Marines before they are discharged, @Chopstick?


I believe I said that FF is not making promises one way or the other on urination.


----------



## AWP (Oct 24, 2013)

CDG said:


> Sorry dude.  I'm a whistleblower I guess.  I saw something, so I said something*.
> 
> *Please tell me you get this reference.  It's a stupid thing to say all on its own.


 
So is blurting out AIRPOWER! but that doesn't stop some people....


----------



## Dame (Oct 24, 2013)

I farkin' hate the female covers. The men in the Marine Corps have the best covers out there IMNSHO. When I asked if I had to wear a female cover with my uniform I was told YES. I swear if they change us to go with the Corps style and don all male covers I will wear that thing with nothing but a corset for the man who signs the order.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 24, 2013)

Teufel said:


> The look on his face says fuck this hat


 
2 MOH....  he can do that.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 25, 2013)

x SF med said:


> 2 MOH....  he can do that.


2 MOH is why we did away with that gay ass cover.  Again, he said fuck this cover, just because I wear it doesn't mean I like it!!


----------



## x SF med (Oct 25, 2013)

Teufel said:


> 2 MOH is why we did away with that gay ass cover.  Again, he said fuck this cover, just because I wear it doesn't mean I like it!!


 
Exactly...  I can see it on his face....  2 MOH and I still have to wear this silly fucking cover, shouldn't I have something cooler, like a white police hat or something....  or no friggin hat, that would be very nice.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah, I mean, you think with TWO MoHs he'd let his hair grow out, or something.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 25, 2013)

the original picture makes me want to scream out at the top of my lungs....
* ALL ABOARD, LAST CALL FOR PISMO BEACH!!!*


----------

